# Sunday, anyone?



## tigerdog (Mar 16, 2004)

Just seeing what people are up to this Sunday. I'm still getting over the flu, but want to get out for a ride.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

tigerdog said:


> Just seeing what people are up to this Sunday. I'm still getting over the flu, but want to get out for a ride.


I have the family, but if you feel like it, we can do a quick urban ride.

I'm making family time this week, so I can be free for Apr-2


----------



## tigerdog (Mar 16, 2004)

Yeah, I was thinking if all else fails then a blast round the bosque would be fun.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

tigerdog said:


> Yeah, I was thinking if all else fails then a blast round the bosque would be fun.


Lemme know if everything fails, I'll be your "safety valve" so you can at least stretch your legs this weekend.

I'll keep you posted, but I'm positive at least Rocky_Rene is riding. He always is. Chiluca, that would be.


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

I won't be able to ride 

I hope you have a great time!


----------



## FxFvD (Jan 26, 2006)

enjoy your biking

by the way what are you guys going to do on semana santa?

i maybe going to potrero chico monterrey


----------



## tigerdog (Mar 16, 2004)

FxFvD said:


> by the way what are you guys going to do on semana santa?


I'm going to Tulum to sit on the beach drinking margaritas.


----------



## FxFvD (Jan 26, 2006)

tigerdog said:


> I'm going to Tulum to sit on the beach drinking margaritas.


lucky one


----------



## AndrewTO (Mar 30, 2005)

(looks at watch) Damn, had I seen the post sooner I could'a made it!  

Sorry to be a let down.  

  

I know, i'll ride "in spirit".


----------



## FxFvD (Jan 26, 2006)

wheres spirit?


----------



## AndrewTO (Mar 30, 2005)

FxFvD said:


> wheres spirit?


No no, not Spirit the place. Spirit, the state of mind. (points to heart and head)  And I don't mean state of mind meaning there's a state called Mind.

Oh nevermind.


----------



## FxFvD (Jan 26, 2006)

he he he he ok

i understand


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

tigerdog said:


> Yeah, I was thinking if all else fails then a blast round the bosque would be fun.


I'm off tomorrow unfortunately... sorry. But I'm in for a ride next weekend.. wether rain or shine, Desierto or Chiluca, no matter what, next weekend I'll ride.

I'm sorry.  

I really wanted to have ride... the Blade makes me wanna ride more often than the Warp... seriously!


----------



## tigerdog (Mar 16, 2004)

Warp2003 said:


> I really wanted to have ride... the Blade makes me wanna ride more often than the Warp... seriously!


Don't worry about it. I'm still feeling like crap, so it's probably best I rest tomorrow.

Maybe I'll clean my bike instead.

Definitely want to do Desierto next week.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

tigerdog said:


> Don't worry about it. I'm still feeling like crap, so it's probably best I rest tomorrow.
> 
> Maybe I'll clean my bike instead.
> 
> Definitely want to do Desierto next week.


cleaning the bike... that reminded me of something... my bike is for sheit.

Ok... let's prepare for Desierto's ride. Bummer you're feeling still bad. Hope you be fine soon and ready for action on sunday.


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

Warp2003 said:


> cleaning the bike... that reminded me of something... my bike is for sheit.
> 
> Ok... let's prepare for Desierto's ride. Bummer you're feeling still bad. Hope you be fine soon and ready for action on sunday.


Well.... I'm not riding tommorrow... I'm going to try running. Actually, I don't have any bike ready for tommorrow. Lorena's bike is at Transvision getting a fork swap, the Stumpjumper is in Puebla, probably guetting built, and I have to 'fix' the front disc.....

Tiger... get well soon. Try Redoxon, which is a Vitamin C, it really helps.


----------



## tigerdog (Mar 16, 2004)

rzozaya1969 said:


> Tiger... get well soon. Try Redoxon, which is a Vitamin C, it really helps.


I take 500mg every day. Hasn't seemed to hold it off. Feeling much better this morning though.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

tigerdog said:


> I take 500mg every day. Hasn't seemed to hold it off. Feeling much better this morning though.


What about the house??

We (Warp, Mrs. and Mini-Warp) were having constant colds, flues and what not last year. There was some water filtration on one of the walls of the house and that made the bathroom and one of the bedrooms very humid... we're all very sinsitive to humidity and Mini-Warp and me are allergic to penicillin. Penicillin is found in some fungi microorganisms produced by moisture... so, we were eating a lot of allergenic stuff everyday.

We fixed the filtration. Game over. We're just having our first cold in months after that... curiously after getting back from the shore. Mini-Warp got badly the colder weather here and then all we fell down. For Mini and me it was just a couple days... Mrs. took all week, unfortunately.

Check out how comfortable you feel both in and out your place. Maybe it's just the bedroom or something.

The air in this city doesn't help to speedy lung recovery either.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Best way to recover is going out for a ride, then, if you feel very bad you can take a nap at the woods


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> Best way to recover is going out for a ride, then, if you feel very bad you can take a nap at the woods


If you feel the symptoms on the head... you're well enough to take a light ride and will get much better after it.

If you feel the symptoms below the neck (pain in joints, shivers, etc.)... avoid the bike. Get rest and wait until the symptoms are only at the head.

Cycling is very hard on the inmunological system. The right amount is helpful. Past that, you're overstressing your cardiovascular system and will be asking for trouble.


----------



## tigerdog (Mar 16, 2004)

It's still im my chest. Nasty cough, lots of mucus etc. Won't bore you with it all. I'll be there next week though.


----------



## elmadaleno (Jul 8, 2005)

I have had two big colds in the last 6 weeks and I'm starting to get tired of it... There is a lot of $hit going around in the air...


----------

